# Calphalon Pots? for New Cooking Healthier Routine



## sheaspearl83 (Jan 11, 2007)

I know that there are several stay home Mom's on this site....I am about to make a big investment in new cookware and need all the advice that I can get.
2 sets that I am considering are Emeril or Calphalon in stainless steel.  My husband wants the stainless steel.
Also, I need a good casserole dish, not Pyrex (my daughter will break), and a Dutch oven.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## ben (Jan 11, 2007)

For the dutch oven I'd suggest going with an enameled cast iron Le Creuset. They're not cheap (approx $200) but will last you a life time.

http://amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_gw/102...rds=le+creuset


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 9, 2007)

I used to demonstrate cookware part time when I was a chef in Philly,that as eons ago, but LECreuset and Calphalon existed then,and they still sell big time,so that says a little something. Le Creuset is iron. It lasts forever,it heats evenly,and an atomic bomb WILL NOT destroy it. You will be forced to pass this on,it will outlive you, and you will do well to by casseroles and dutch ovens and pvenware from Le Creuset. Calphalon I totally love. It is made of anodized aluminum-same thing M14s and M16s are made of/......you can ruin the finish by gunking it up with PAM. I would tell you to use olive oil or peanut or canols oil and rub it on with a paper towel or a mister bottle. Chefs go crazy with oil in restarunts,it makes food more mouth friendly, but you would not want to go crazy like that everyday because one tablespoon full of ANY kind of oil will cost you 120 calories and oil is just pure fat. If you have the food at room temperature and not ice cold when you put it in the pan it won't stick. Don't ever put Calphalon in a dishwasher,it messes with the beauty. Go ahead with stainless steel or Le Creuset. Regular iron will rust,Le Creuset has baked on enamel. I hate stainless steel,its slower to heat up. Copper is lovely,but it cost a fortune and requires polishing. If htere is any doubt whether you bought a frying pan consider what would happen if you bashed someone with it? If the pan would not win,don't buy it. With Calphalon, the heavier grades are better-they heat evenly and never warp,and they will outlive you. They make an excellent wok,sauteuse,roaster,fish pan and grill pan. A good grill pan will save you calories. They also come nonstick lined in the nonprofessional wares. I'm not a fan of Pyrex Cookware outside of flasks and beakers-especially the pots! Sure its easy cleanup,but not as efficient.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 9, 2007)

One thing everyone needs on their diet is a George Foreman Grill. I tried a few others,wound up dumpsterizing them. I have a good size grill. I never need to oil it,and the fish or whatever I put in comes out flaking and crispy skinned every time! If you are doing 93 to 96 percent lean ground beef burgers in a grill, they will taste dry, so mix the meat with onion and chopped green pepper bits and they will be jucier. I can not live without my grill,and I give out George Foremans as gifts all year long. No dorm,home,camper or apartment should be without them, and you can grill tomatoes peppers,portabello mushrooms and veggie burgers too.


----------

